# Does Tivo VOX Remote use bluetooth / can it be paired with nvidia shield without a dongle?



## cenright (Feb 11, 2007)

Anyone know if the newer Vox remotes are pairable over bluetooth (without a dongle) to android devices?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

No, it use RF.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> No, it use RF.


The VOX remotes use BLE? (Bluetooth Low Energy) That's why you need a Bluetooth dongle to use them with Roamio's.

TiVo VOX Remote Control

Scott


----------



## cenright (Feb 11, 2007)

I had read somewhere the new vox supported some kind of bluetooth as well. In addition, I had already ordered one (since received) and I am happy to report: it paired with the shield as 'TiVo_S6V_Remote' without dongle -> enough of the 'normal' buttons work to make it functional. This was not the case with the non-vox rf remote that came with my bolt - it wouldn't pair as expected.

I wonder if having the dongle would make more buttons work? The voice button would be useful on the shield.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

cenright said:


> I wonder if having the dongle would make more buttons work? The voice button would be useful on the shield.


I doubt that would make any difference.

Scott


----------



## miloo (Nov 4, 2020)

you could also buy a usb ir dongle like a flirc i have one plugged into my stream 4k and i can use my tv's ir remote to control it


----------



## cenright (Feb 11, 2007)

miloo said:


> you could also buy a usb ir dongle like a flirc i have one plugged into my stream 4k and i can use my tv's ir remote to control it


May have to fall back to IR... I notice I have to keep repairing the remote (possibly as soon as it sleeps - I haven't tried to figure out when) - but I don't know if that's because the remote has an issue or just a quirk of trying to pair tivo remote with shield using bluetooth. But while paired it works great - able to map some of the 'other' buttons, using Button Mapper.


----------



## Ernie Salazar (Jun 6, 2020)

@miloo How did you get your FLIRC to work? I have tried but only get the nav buttons (u/d/l/r) to work. Which IR codes did you use? Is it possible it it actually using CEC?

Thanks
Ernie


----------

